# Bringing cash to the US on hols



## Istabraq1 (14 Jul 2006)

I'm heading to the US shortly on holidays... I was wondering what would be the best way to bring a large amount of money with me (8-9grand).
I dont really want to load up my credit card and I've been told traveller cheques are relatively expensive. 
Can anyone direct me to a link where i can get more info or offer some advice...


----------



## Polo-Boy (14 Jul 2006)

There is no limit on how much money you can bring with you into the US. However, if you wish to bring more than $10,000 you must complete a US Customs Form 4790.


----------



## Squonk (14 Jul 2006)

You can access the money though any ATM machine in the US if your card is Cirrus enabled.


----------



## bocade (14 Jul 2006)

Cirrus and use ATM's or credit card is best.  Only problem I have found over the years is that US is that card readers are very sensitive.  Husband and I have got 2 cirrus and 2 cc's between us.  On every visit at least one of these doesn't work.  Make sure your cards are newish (no scratches or bends).


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

Withdrawing Cash In USA


----------

